# Painting a Trolling Motor



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

I dont see why it would be a problem as long as you tape/cover ANYTHING that isnt supposed to be painted. Although a full paint job may void the warranty as well.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

how about just buy camo vinyl wrap material and cut it to your needs?


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too @blackmagic1. But if I were to paint it, I'd go with a brush and remove the center housing while I was at it. That way there's no risk of over spray. And of course tape everything.

But with the prop in the water that shouldn't be your biggest problem. I'd vinyl wrap the shaft and just toss some camo burlap over the head first and see if that prove effective enough before trying anything more risky/time consuming.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

I thought about the wrap stuff too. Im just not sure about how it will hold up sliding up and down in the mount. Minn Kota actually recommended wrapping it when i called them asking about getting a custom color Riptide. I cant believe they dont do that. There has to be a market for painted to match trolling motors like there is for outboards.


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm surprised too. I guess not many guys are using the anchor lock feature and are dropping an anchor instead. So just tossing a cover over the motor works. But there's so many things that I deam ******* items I'm not surprised no none has jumped in. 

And by ******* items I especially mean things camo hunting knives. I too hunt in addition to fishing so I own my fair share of camo...But my knife? Blaze orange so when I set that bastard down I can find it again.

Don't get me wrong, I love my camo hat too. All I'm saying is I agree there's got to be enough people who would buy it; whether they bird hunt or not.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just use a rattle can and paint it up - don't paint the zinc though.

My understanding is that the saltwater version has different paint. I don't know that I would worry about the warranty using it in saltwater because it will still last beyond the measly two year warranty. Or buy a used saltwater one and spray it. I don't really know if it can be coated to totally protect it from saltwater if there is a difference.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I just bought a used riptide (saltwater) trolling motor and it was sun faded to a dull yellow. Sanded it up and painted to white using appliance epoxy paint in a rattle can. ACE Hardware has the paint for $6.49. *It also comes in BLACK!*


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

had a camo cover made that came to water level. Cheap vinyl. Looked like a skinny pillow case. Has lasted years.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know about what kind of paint to use but I wouldn't use any paint on the shaft. I would look in to replacing with a black shaft and painting only the head and the bottom. Also, I believe it's illegal to hunt from a boat while running a motor of any kind. Even though you aren't going anywhere with spot lock I would bet that still wouldn't go over too well depending on the officer.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Most hunting regs for waterfowl require the motor/ engine to be off AND motion ceased.
It's different for human power or rowing/paddling.
Personally, if you're using it to anchor, I would like to see it allowed. However, your boat could be turning in the winds and tides and that would make it against the federal law


----------

